# تمــويــل صنـــاعى وعقـــارى



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]تمــويــل صنـــاعى وعقـــارى*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تمـويـل لكافـة المشـاريع ( الحد الادنى خمسة مليون دولار )**[FONT=&quot]
-----------------------[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]اعضـــــاء فى مجموعـــــة البنــــك الــــدولى*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ونتعــاون مع عــدة بنــوك عالميــة مــن الدرجــة الاولى بلإتحـــاد الاروبى لإصــدار التـمـــويل*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وهى شركة تخدم المجتمع العالمى وتعمل على تحقيق النمو الاقتصادى المستدام فى جمع الدول*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وتقـــدم الاستشـــارات الفنيــة للحكومـــات والمؤسســـات التجاريـــة والاستثماريــــة**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لارســال كافــة التفاصـيل الرجـــاء ارسال **[FONT=&quot]ملخصـــاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لدراســـة الجـــدوى[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]مـع طلب رسمــى يوضــح فـيـــة*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot] المبلـــغ المطـــلوب *[/FONT]​​*[FONT=&quot] الضمــانات المقـترحـــة *[/FONT]​

*[FONT=&quot]ملخـص للمشــــروع**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*الشركة غيـر ملزمـة بالرد على اى استفسـارات غير رسميـة*​ 
----------------------------​ 
*[email protected]**
**[FONT=&quot]tel.: **[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​


----------

